# Solar



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you guys has added any kind of solar product to your lineup?

We have done a handful of projects, ranging from some smaller Residential Systems (20-30kw) to some larger Commercial Systems (75-100kw).

We are also starting to get involved with some Daylighting Systems as well.

Being roofers I think its very important that both Residential and Commercial Guys protect our roofs and our trade.

I have seen many instances where Electricians, Mechanical Contractors or *cough* "Energy Consultants" sell an owner on some type of solar or green technology that goes on the roof. The owner finds out later that the roof gets destroyed in the process.

There are some great products out their that not only can add to your profits, but can also save your customer real money over time.
Not to mention that every little bit helps the environment.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

SinglePlyGuy said:


> *There are some great products out their that not only can add to your profits, but can also save your customer real money over time.*
> Not to mention that every little bit helps the environment.


Please tell us more about which products you are familiar with and the associated costs?

Ed


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I think as Solar H2O is most common on the roof. Those are one in and one out plus the brackets on holding the Panels off the roof. 

Solar Panels are more efficient off the roof and on a pole (like the old satellite dish stands) with heat tracking so the panels follow the sun- if anyone gets involved at all they should be pointed in that direction.

My Grandfather is kinda a big deal in the Solar World up here in VT and I can direct questions to him if they are direct questions. It gets over my head quickly.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I found two local roofing contractors near me who are all ready into the solar panel installment.
I going to push my nephews in that direction, hopefully give them a start and fox roofing it's future.
Right now, at least in my area, talking energy saving roofs don't mean much with so many people out of work, or on the verge of being out of work, etc.
It's for sure something most all roofers will have to deal with in the future.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

Going to be the way of the future. We covered about 100 square out of 300 on a new medical building. We use a photovaltaic peen-n-seal type panel that sits in the flat chanel of a standing seam roof panel. It was out first time working with solar but it came out perfect, it is curantly the 2nd largest grid tied system in the state, not bad for the first one we did. I'm going to be going for my Solar contractors license this summer. The panels were made by Unisolar. 

I post pics if anyones intersted...


Alfy


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

apehangeralfy said:


> Going to be the way of the future. We covered about 100 square out of 300 on a new medical building. We use a photovaltaic peen-n-seal type panel that sits in the flat chanel of a standing seam roof panel. It was out first time working with solar but it came out perfect, it is curantly the 2nd largest grid tied system in the state, not bad for the first one we did. I'm going to be going for my Solar contractors license this summer. The panels were made by Unisolar.
> *
> I post pics if anyones intersted...*
> 
> ...


Absolutely, plus any information you have on the solar Contracting License too.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We've been doing solar shingles and panels photovoltaic for the past 3 years. I've been doing skylights (day light systems) for as long as I have been roofing.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

I’ve done a little reading on the subject but have no experience.

I read that CertainTeed has developed a photovoltaic shingle but I don’t think it is in mass distribution yet. I think that type of product would be of most interest to me because I specialize in shingle roof replacement.

I also heard that there are SBA loan programs for alternative energy companies. Maybe I could get one to expand the company.


----------



## jennyrox (Jun 23, 2011)

Solar power systems generate no air pollution during operation, the primary environmental, health, and safety issues involve how they are manufactured, installed, and ultimately disposed of. Energy is required to manufacture and install solar components, and any fossil fuels used for this purpose will generate emissions.

bay area solar installers


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

We have been offering them for many years but with the wonderful economy, the requests are few and far between.




JW
_____________
Doral Roofing
Forklift Safety Training


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a nice consumer report video on solar shingles ---> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/.../solar-roof-shingles/16935267001/62903925001/


----------

